# Coche de radio control



## jorgesas (May 3, 2020)

La verdad que no sabía muy bien dónde abrir este tema, si queda mejor en otro lado ruego a la moderación que lo cambie.

El caso es que tengo el coche de las imágenes que compré sobre el 82-83 del siglo pasado, y sígue funcionando.
La cuestión es que no funciona correctamente.
El giro del coche se produce al girar el volante. Según esté hacia un lado o el otro funciona una rueda o la otra y es lo que le hace girar. Según está a medio camino funcionan los motores de las dos ruedas, claro está.
Pero ahora sólo gira hacia un lado; cuando está hacia el otro, funcionan las dos a la vez, no tiene giro.

¿Cuál es la pieza que podría fallar en el funcionamiento de los motores?
No tengo mucha idea, ¿qué es lo que podría comprobar?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## papirrin (May 3, 2020)

empieza reemplazando el potencionetro, quizas este desgastado.


----------



## Pilar56 (May 3, 2020)

Verifica los componentes conectados a los cables azul y amarillo.
Deben ir a cuatro transistores, que probablemente sean los cercanos al cable azul. Confirma que estén en buenas condiciones, checa también las resistencias, posiblemente alguna de ellas esté quemada.
No hay fotos de la parte de las soldaduras. Pero también puedes buscar algún falso contacto, soldadura dañada o cable suelto.


----------



## jorgesas (May 4, 2020)

Hola, gracias por las respuestas.
En principio lo que miré parece estar bien.
Pero lo que pretendo entender es cómo funciona, cuál es la parte que hace que varíe el funcionamiento de los motores.
Por un lado tenemos el volante, que no sé si moverá lo que parece un potenciómetro, porque la velocidad del coche no varía (no variaba cuando estaba bien tampoco)
El mando en función de la posición del volante, envía una señal al coche, y una de dos, falla algo al enviar la señal en el mando, o al recibir la señal en la placa del coche.
Mirándolo, ¿será el circuito integrado el que falla? Supongo que estará ahí para variar la señal a los motores. Ni idea, pregunto.


----------



## papirrin (May 4, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> ¿será el circuito integrado el que falla? Supongo que estará ahí para variar la señal a los motores. Ni idea, pregunto.


Lo primero que tienes que entender es que no creas que los que saben un poco de electrónica, nada mas les pones unas fotos de un circuito y PuuuuM! te dicen que falla, como esta fabricado, quien lo fabrico, cuanto le pagaban al que soldo los componentes etc.
se necesita un diagrama y hacer mediciones para determinar con mayor exactitud  la falla.
asi lo que te estamos diciendo lo que en nuestra experiencia podría estar fallando y es básicamente atinarle por pura suerte....

en ese circuito del coche tiene lo que parece un puente H a transistores.y un relay... por eso te sugieren que los pruebes y quizás el relay también,


----------



## Pilar56 (May 4, 2020)

Tiene razón papirrin, es imposible saber con certeza como funciona tu dispositivo si no se tiene el diagrama.
Así que sólo voy a adivinar.
No posee ningún microprocesador que modifique la señal, por lo que pienso que el potenciómetros del volante debe estar en su punto medio cuando el coche va en línea recta. Lo que hace el volante es variar la frecuencia a transmitir, hacia la izquierda, tal vez sea menor y hacia la derecha mayor. Esta frecuencia se modula y se transmite para que el vehículo la reciba, se se demodula y se filtra para identificar cuando el coche va a la derecha o cuando va a la izquierda y así activar el motor correspondiente.
Como te dije, sólo adivino  en base a la información que presentas, si quieres algo exácto o por lo menos más técnico, tomate un cuaderno y un lápiz y trata de dibujar el diagrama.
Te va a servir para aprender la simbología.


----------



## jorgesas (May 4, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> Tiene razón papirrin, es imposible saber con certeza como funciona tu dispositivo si no se tiene el diagrama.
> Así que sólo voy a adivinar.
> No posee ningún microprocesador que modifique la señal, por lo que pienso que el potenciómetros del volante debe estar en su punto medio cuando el coche va en línea recta. Lo que hace el volante es variar la frecuencia a transmitir, hacia la izquierda, tal vez sea menor y hacia la derecha mayor. Esta frecuencia se modula y se transmite para que el vehículo la reciba, se se demodula y se filtra para identificar cuando el coche va a la derecha o cuando va a la izquierda y así activar el motor correspondiente.
> Como te dije, sólo adivino  en base a la información que presentas, si quieres algo exácto o por lo menos más técnico, tomate un cuaderno y un lápiz y trata de dibujar el diagrama.
> Te va a servir para aprender la simbología.


A esto me refiero, a establecer alguna hipótesis. Si tenemos unos síntomas, alguien que sabe, me puede indicar dónde mirar.
Yo puedo mirar si las resistencias están bien, transistores que funcionen, etc. pero si no sé dónde mirar, qué es lo que hay que buscar, de poco sirve.
He mirado el datasheet del circuito integrado y por intuición creo que sirve para distribuir diferentes tensiones, pero no lo entiendo.
Aunque nunca lo he hecho, puedo intentar levantar un esquema de las placas, si de verdad creéis que es necesario.
Pero es que siendo un fallo tan localizado, algo tan puntual que no funciona, cuando el resto sí, me preguntaba si alguien sabría decir: "pues comprueba esta pieza, si no funciona es porque le falla esta transmisión, que depende de esta, esta, y esta pieza."
Gracias.
A ver, pensando sobre lo mismo. Sólo hay un circuito integrado en las dos placas, y está en el mando. Recibe la señal de ese potenciómetro o lo que sea y transmite la señal al coche. (El coche tiene la antena y con ella da el mismo fallo, por si a alguien se le ocurre).
En la placa del coche, ¿cuál es la pieza que se encarga de dar electricidad a un motor u otro?  Entiendo -no sé como se llamarán- que puede ser la caja trasparente de la izquierda, o la "media luna de metal" de la derecha. La circular al lado de esta pieza ya he probado a atornillar más o menos y sirve para que coja la señal de radio mejor o peor.


----------



## papirrin (May 4, 2020)

lo mejor es no mover ningun preset sin saber para que sirve, es un circuito bastante antiguo y pudiera ser vital que este calibrado como esta...



jorgesas dijo:


> "pues comprueba esta pieza, si no funciona es porque le falla esta transmisión, que depende de esta, esta, y esta pieza."


es justo lo que sugerimos que compruebes el potenciometro y el cuadro transparente que parece se un relay, y los transistores.

y todo depende de todo, si te fijas todo el circuito va desde un pote al motor, no hay mas, quiere decir que todo sirve solo para eso. en pocas palabras todos los componente sirven solo para esa funcion.

investiga como se prueban los potenciometros, los relay y lo que vamos sugiriendo antes de mover nada, porque puede empeorar , ejemplo veo una bobina variable, si esa la mueves puede ya no funcionar la transmision de radiofrecuencia.

puedes poner una foto de la placa del auto por el otro lado?


----------



## jorgesas (May 4, 2020)

Bueno, yo creo que todo, aunque forme parte de lo mismo, no depende de todo. Es decir puede funcionar en un 90%, atendiendo a que todo funciona, y el resto no funcionar, porque falla una determinada pieza. Y de hecho es lo que pasa.  Por ejemplo, si vas al médico porque oyes mal no te hará un escáner del cuerpo entero, no sé si me explico. Pero vamos, sin más.

Iré mirando a ratos a ver si descubro algo que falle, y si tengo tiempo haré un esquema del circuito, porque en la red no creo que lo encuentre.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## papirrin (May 4, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> porque falla una determinada pieza.


es correcto, puede ser una sola pieza, pero es una pieza dentro de todas las piezas y lo dificil es determinar cual es si todas estan relacionadas, no se si me explico...

como el ejemplo que pones de la medicina, el cuerpo humano tiene miles de funciones y son miles de "componentes", si falla la vista pues te enfocas en la parte visual... y listo... aca es diferente todos los componentes son para mover los motores y todo parte de un potenciometro... o sea que como dices el 90% es para eso... el problema es que tienes que buscar 1 de ese 90%. pero esta demas dar esa explicacion...
si gustas saca una foto del pcb por el otro lado y vemos en donde se divide la etapa de potencia, y si puedes señala  motor que no funciona adecuadamente.


----------



## jorgesas (May 4, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> es correcto, puede ser una sola pieza, pero es una pieza dentro de todas las piezas y lo dificil es determinar cual es si todas estan relacionadas, no se si me explico...
> 
> como el ejemplo que pones de la medicina, el cuerpo humano tiene miles de funciones y son miles de "componentes", si falla la vista pues te enfocas en la parte visual... y listo... aca es diferente todos los componentes son para mover los motores y todo parte de un potenciometro... o sea que como dices el 90% es para eso... el problema es que tienes que buscar 1 de ese 90%. pero esta demas dar esa explicacion...
> si gustas saca una foto del pcb por el otro lado y vemos en donde se divide la etapa de potencia, y si puedes señala  motor que no funciona adecuadamente.


Ok, a ver si con mejor luz lo desmonto y hago una sfotos que se vean bien.
El circuito mc14011B tiene ese datasheet. No lo entindo bien, pero supongo que sirve para distribuir la corriente, porque de todas formas el coche no hace mucho más.
¿No se puede comprobar con el multímetro y el coche funcionando si funciona bien o no? Bueno, ya veremos.


----------



## papirrin (May 4, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> ¿No se puede comprobar con el multímetro y el coche funcionando si funciona bien o no?


si, se puede si no se toca la parte de RF.

el CI14011B, es una compuerta logica. esa ahi no le veria otra explicacion que estee como parte de oscilacion del RF, o algo asi, no creo que vaya por ahi.


----------



## 1024 (May 4, 2020)

Hola, falta agregar información al problema surgido ¿el fallo se produjo de un momento a otro? de ser el caso por cual motivo (golpe, le callo algún liquido.. etc), de no ser el caso puede ser que el fallo sea por precisamente el tiempo del aparato entonces la falla se ocasiona por el desgaste o tiempo de vida de algún componente o polvo acumulado y apuntaría a que sea el potenciometro que parece ser se acopla mecánicamente al volante.


----------



## jorgesas (May 7, 2020)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, falta agregar información al problema surgido ¿el fallo se produjo de un momento a otro? de ser el caso por cual motivo (golpe, le callo algún liquido.. etc), de no ser el caso puede ser que el fallo sea por precisamente el tiempo del aparato entonces la falla se ocasiona por el desgaste o tiempo de vida de algún componente o polvo acumulado y apuntaría a que sea el potenciometro que parece ser se acopla mecánicamente al volante.


 


papirrin dijo:


> si, se puede si no se toca la parte de RF.
> 
> el CI14011B, es una compuerta logica. esa ahi no le veria otra explicacion que estee como parte de oscilacion del RF, o algo asi, no creo que vaya por ahi.





Explico un poco la historia porque según lo he ido desmontando me he acordado de cosas.
Como creo que dije lo compré sobre principios de los 80, y fue usado muy poco, en casa sólo. Un capricho que tuve con 10 o 12 años y que pagué yo con mis ahorros...
No ha llevado ningún golpe, pero me acuerdo que ya poco después, sobre finales de los 80, alguna vez por probarlo, lo saqué y no funcionaba, y al abrirlo vi que esos cables de los motores estaban algo sueltos, así que los uní usando celofán, y funcionaba sin problemas.
Mucho tiempo después, como digo hace unos 13 años, tampoco funcionaba, el celo se había desintegrado, así que hice esas soldaduras tan bastas que se ven. En mi disculpa decir que por aquel entonces en la vida había usado un cautín.
Y creo que entonces, no anoté bien como iban los cables y tal vez por eso no funcione correctamente.

Los elementos que he comprobado, parecen no tener problemas, el potenciómetro va bien igualmente.

A ver, el volante sirve para dar corriente a un motor, otro, o los dos a la vez.
Ahora mismo, sólo da corriente a un motor, o a los dos a la vez.

Como se ve, desde la placa del coche va un cable gris, un cable amarillo y otro azul. Pero en el motor que va delante, donde va el cable gris, sólo hay uno en un extremo de ese condensador. Pudiera ser que esa sea la principal causa del desajuste.
¿Tendría sentido que el cable gris que sale de la placa, fuera a un extremo de ese condensador, y luego desde el otro saliese el otro cable gris, en vez de ir los dos al mismo sitio?
A ver si me pongo a hacer pruebas y ponerlo de esa otra forma.


----------



## papirrin (May 7, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> el potenciómetro va bien igualmente.


como sabes que va bien? cambialo... que tanto te puede costar? no te puedo explicar porque pero si quieres hazlo o no...


----------



## 1024 (May 7, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> el potenciómetro va bien igualmente.


Hola,¿Que prueba realizaste para saber esto?


jorgesas dijo:


> A ver, el volante sirve para dar corriente a un motor, otro, o los dos a la vez.


Según tu ¿como el volante le "da corriente a un motor"?


----------



## jorgesas (May 10, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> como sabes que va bien? cambialo... que tanto te puede costar? no te puedo explicar porque pero si quieres hazlo o no...


Pues ¿midiçendo la resistencia con el tester? Por lo que he visto a unos cuantos se puede hacer.


1024 dijo:


> Hola,¿Que prueba realizaste para saber esto?
> 
> Según tu ¿como el volante le "da corriente a un motor"?


Vamos a ver, lo que le dije al compañero.
Lo de "da corriente a un motor, otro o los dos a la vez" creo que se sobreentiende perfectamente en cuanto a que se intenta decir que es el potenciómetro que lleva el volante el que hace que se seleccione el giro de los motores.
____________________________________________

En fin, a ver si acabo un esquema y lo subo para ver si alguien entiende cómo funciona el circuito.


----------



## Pilar56 (May 10, 2020)

El motor que lleva el cable gris sólo, tal vez el cable azul debería ir al otro lado del condensador.
Un motor lleva amarillo y gris y el otro azul y gris.
Es claro que el cable gris qué desconectado y vuelto a conectar.


----------



## jorgesas (May 11, 2020)

Pilar56 dijo:


> El motor que lleva el cable gris sólo, tal vez el cable azul debería ir al otro lado del condensador.
> Un motor lleva amarillo y gris y el otro azul y gris.
> Es claro que el cable gris qué desconectado y vuelto a conectar.


Si, los cables gris y azul estaban re - soldados, y creo que cuando lo hice hace mucho, estaban como están, pero tampoco lo puedo jurar
El cable azul ya esta suelto y ya lo había probado conectándolo donde dices, pero es igual, tiene el mismo fallo: con el potenciómetro hacia un lado gira una sola rueda y girado hacia el otro lo hacen las dos a la vez. Debería girar sólo la otra. En el punto medio (en un rango) es cuando giran las dos.
Pongo un esquema, que no es muy ortodoxo pero sirve para ver cómo se conectan los componentes, a ver si a alguien se le ocurre qué es lo que podría funcionar mal en el circuito para que de ese fallo.
Lo he dibujado a partir de una imagen reflejada de la pate de las soldaduras, así que es como si lo estuvieramos viendo desde la parte de los componentes. Creo que está todo puesto correctamente.
Las C corresponden a los diferentes tipos de condensadores, la R a las resistencias, T  transistores, D diodos.
Será una pregunta tonta para quien lo sepa, pero ¿por qué entre las conexiones de los motores, e incluso entre ellos, se ponen esos condensadores?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 22, 2020)

Aquí se pueden ver los cables de los motores donde van.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2020)

Viendo el mando (de las distancias ) es de suponer que. . . . .
-Manteniendo pulsado hacia adelante el pulsador conmutador negro, el coche avanza.
-Manteniendo pulsado el conmutador hacia abajo el cochecito retrocede.
-En los dos casos anteriores los dos motores se mueven. 
-Al girar el volante hacia la derecha mientras se mantiene pulsado en conmutador uno de los motores deja de funcionar.
-Al girar el volante en el sentido contrario (mientras se pulsa el avance) el otro motor deja de funcionar.

Por lo tanto supongo que el volante lo que hace es anular la señal de uno de los motores en cada caso. O mas bien reducir señal por ser a través de potenciómetro.

Imagino que los motores ( no las ruedas) giran al contrario uno del otro, por lo que las conexiones tienen un común (gris) pero intercambiado.
Son lucubraciones mías.

Edito: Por lo que veo el potenciómetro se utiliza como resistencia variable, usando sólo el cursor y uno de los extremos.


----------



## jorgesas (May 23, 2020)

Hola PV, sí, tenía vista esa imagen hace años y sí, así iban. (Una cuestión, ¿por qué se ponen esos condensadores cerámicos entre las conexiones de los motores? No sólo ese que se ve en la foto si no en los que muestro en las fotos yo)

El "esquema" del circuito que puse tenía algunos errores -había diodos no puestos-, este es el real:

He medido las resistencias, la mayoría están dentro de lo normal. La primera cifra de la leyenda es lo oficial según sus colores, la segunda es la medición obtenida (pueden ser kohmios u ohmnios).
Hay tres que están mal (aparte de ellas, el transistor que está más a la derecha también falla, funciona si se le hace puente).
Entre esas tres resistencias hay una, la gruesa verde, que creo que falla tb. En el mando hay una igual:


Según el código de bandas deberían ser de 8,2 ohms.
Y aquí es donde tengo dudas, porque cogiendo el multímetro y oniéndolo en su posición mas baja, en la marca de 200, dan ambas 000.5.
Para comprobar que no hubiera problema en la medida con algún otro componente, he desoldado y sacado totalmente la de esta imagen y da lo mismo.
¿Significa eso que están las dos mal?
El resto de resistencias dan valores aproximados a lo que se espera de ellas...


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Viendo el mando (de las distancias ) es de suponer que. . . . .
> -Manteniendo pulsado hacia adelante el pulsador conmutador negro, el coche avanza.
> -Manteniendo pulsado el conmutador hacia abajo el cochecito retrocede.
> -En los dos casos anteriores los dos motores se mueven.
> ...


Sí, eso es, no tiene mayor misterio el funcionamiento. 
El mando envía una señal de radio y en función de ella funciona un motor, el otro o los dos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2020)

Esas "resistencias" verdes son bobinas. El código de bandas se leería en Henrios (micro, mili.. ).

Como norma las resistencias nunca se ponen en corto o varían bajando su valor, siempre que se deterioran su valor sube.
Imagino que llegamos a medir una resistencia muy superior a su valor por el hecho de estar cortadas pero la fisura ser tan microscópica que continúa haciendo algo de contacto. . . . . . No lo sé nunca he fabricado resistencias.


Pd. el potenciómetro dice MAL


----------



## jorgesas (May 23, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esas "resistencias" verdes son bobinas. El código de bandas se leería en Henrios (micro, mili.. ).
> 
> Como norma las resistencias nunca se ponen en corto o varían bajando su valor, siempre que se deterioran su valor sube.
> Imagino que llegamos a medir una resistencia muy superior a su valor por el hecho de estar cortadas pero la fisura ser tan microscópica que continúa haciendo algo de contacto. . . . . . No lo sé nunca he fabricado resistencias.
> ...


Qué cosas se aprenden. Ok, en el buscador, en búsqueda de imágenes (¡en sólo una imagen!), aparece lo que dices, bobinas axiales. Ok, ok.
Entonces supondremos que están bien esas dos, y tendré que cambiar las otras dos "normales" que dan mala medición y el transistor ese.
A ver si por Bilbao, en las tiendas que ponen que son de componentes electrónicos, venden sueltas.
¿Qué quieres decir del potenciómetro?

________________________

Ok, ahora veo que los llaman más bien inductores axiales.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir del potenciómetro?


La marca, no es buen presagio llamarte MAL hubiese sido mejor Bueno... 

¿Probaste a puentear el potenciómetro en funcionamiento para ver que hacía el automóvil?


----------



## jorgesas (May 23, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La marca, no es buen presagio llamarte MAL hubiese sido mejor Bueno...
> 
> ¿Probaste a puentear el potenciómetro en funcionamiento para ver que hacía el automóvil?


No, eso no probé, pero vamos, que si en un extremo da 0 y en el otro extremo del giro da 135 kohm se supone que funciona correctamente¿?
Una pregunta tonta, ¿suelen existir tiendas en las ciudades medianas donde te vendan componentes sueltos? : quiero una resistencia tal, otra pascual y un transistor...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2020)

Sí claro, antes del mercado por internet todo se compraba en tiendas y la cantidad que tu quieras. 
Yo con el tiempo aprendí que no debía llevarme una resistencia sola, si no 5 ó 6 mínimo porque luego te acuerdas de todo lo malo cuando tienes que dejarlo todo por una sola y mísera resistencia. 

En Bilbao sé que hay tiendas porque ahí tengo familia y un primo se dedicaba a la electrónica también.  
Si no es el mismo Bilbo y no hay. . . pregunta en algún taller si te las venden.


----------



## jorgesas (May 24, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí claro, antes del mercado por internet todo se compraba en tiendas y la cantidad que tu quieras.
> Yo con el tiempo aprendí que no debía llevarme una resistencia sola, si no 5 ó 6 mínimo porque luego te acuerdas de todo lo malo cuando tienes que dejarlo todo por una sola y mísera resistencia.
> 
> En Bilbao sé que hay tiendas porque ahí tengo familia y un primo se dedicaba a la electrónica también.
> Si no es el mismo Bilbo y no hay. . . pregunta en algún taller si te las venden.


Ok, gracias PV, cuando pueda iré mirando a ver si consigo los componentes y se soluciona algo.
Cuidate, un cordial saludo.


----------

